# The Ten best movies with a Lowrider in it?



## careditor (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey guys just doing some research...but I was curious to know what you think the top ten best movies, commercial, video are that had a lowrider in it...hit me up here or at
[email protected]


Photographer/Writer
Nathan Trujillo
Latest Feature rides in Lowrider mag 
"Hater Proof" and Shot Gun '64"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sounds like a training day thread. :angry: 

but seriously..


up in smoke
cheech/chongs next movie
friday
training day
the wash
boyz in the hood

dont really count..but..

superfly 

all i got right now.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Set it off


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

blvd. nights old school but showed how it was


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

got to thro in Corvette Summer.... the first movie that i know of with LoLo's..... Joe Rae's Dressed2Kill


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 12:56 PM~5995201
> *blvd. nights old school but showed how it was
> *


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

can't resist-----CARS the movie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

heartbreaker


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

AMERICAN ME...... :biggrin:


----------



## careditor (Oct 28, 2005)

Corvette Summer huh...forgot about that one...I think I was 8 years old...I'll have to rent it if they have it...

Nate


----------



## careditor (Oct 28, 2005)

What about "Blood In Blood Out"?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

escape la?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

........


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

:0 :0 doughboy's trey was dope!!!


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

Lighter Shade of Brown's, Cruising on a Sunday Afternoon-video
Dr. Dre's, Ain't Nuthin but a "G"Thang-video

Rising Sun-movie

Cypress Hill, Latin Lingo-video
Cypress Hill, Lowrider-Video

AutoZone, Burger King, Fruit of the Loom---commercials


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by careditor_@Aug 18 2006, 01:36 PM~5995120
> *Hey guys just doing some research...but I was curious to know what you think the top ten best movies, commercial, video are that had a lowrider in it...hit me up here or at
> [email protected]
> Photographer/Writer
> ...


Nathan,
Whats up homie.How have you been.


----------



## Six5CaddyLac (Sep 14, 2005)

The Man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

did somebody already say training day. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SUNDAY DRIVER!!!!!!!! hands down and of course BLVD nights!

^^^^^^^^^^rent it at blockbuster.......


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

man that fruit of the loom comercial is the shit


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 18 2006, 02:27 PM~5995873
> *man that fruit of the loom comercial is the shit
> *


x2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Mi Vida Loca
Menace II Society

My favorites...

Set It Off and Bullworth


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

truucha, young hog ,cali swang'n, 360 low, roll'n, og rider, street stars,sunday driver,lrm videos,in no particuler order


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 18 2006, 04:27 PM~5995873
> *man that fruit of the loom comercial is the shit
> *


ha.. really is..


reminds me..anybody see that stupid commercial for jeep compass? with the "bouncing in jeeps" song.. then it shows only front end of a low bouncing.. at first i was thinking "why would diamler/chrsyler use an impala in their commerical?".. then i looked closer appears to be some sort of dodge 4 door 60's car.. doesnt show enough to make it out..anybody know?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

there is lowrider cameos in encino man! selena!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lowrider Weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can't beat the "love machine"


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SET IT OFF...... FRIDAY....... AND TRAINING DAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 18 2006, 04:52 PM~5996025
> *SET IT OFF...... FRIDAY....... AND TRAINING DAY
> *


hectors fo was nice. anybody know who really owned it? by the way, looks kind of similiar to doughboys car in boyz in the hood? possibly same car?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

wow.........


Some of you might explode with joy if you watched *Heart Breaker*.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

SET IT OFF HAS TO BE THE BEST...IMO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5996056
> *wow.........
> Some of you might explode with joy if you watched Heart Breaker.
> *


You'd be surprised who had background cameos in that movie. They even put wigs on some of the guys we call OG"S...funny shit.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

also a episode of night rider had a bad ass glasshouse in it!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 18 2006, 12:57 PM~5995207
> *got to thro in Corvette Summer.... the first movie that i know of with LoLo's..... Joe Rae's Dressed2Kill
> *


is that the one were the speedo said 1 thru 15 miles per hour


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 05:55 PM~5996052
> *hectors fo was nice.  anybody know who really owned it?  by the way, looks kind of similiar to doughboys car in boyz in the hood?  possibly same car?
> *


that is the worst statement ever.


2 differet cars, 2 different colors


and out of curiosity, do you always call a 63 Impala a "fo"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 05:06 PM~5996139
> *that is the worst statement ever.
> 2 differet cars, 2 different colors
> and out of curiosity, do you always call a 63 Impala a "fo"
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 05:06 PM~5996139
> *that is the worst statement ever.
> 2 differet cars, 2 different colors
> and out of curiosity, do you always call a 63 Impala a "fo"
> *


well my bad.. aint seen movie in awhile.. and im old, memory going.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 06:08 PM~5996150
> *well my bad..  aint seen movie in awhile..  and im old, memory going.
> *


 :uh: 

I havent seen either movie in a few years myself. But Im only 30, I remember everything.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 01:31 PM~5995903
> *truucha, young hog ,cali swang'n, 360 low, roll'n, og rider, street stars,sunday driver,lrm videos,in no particuler order
> *


 :0 :0 :0 simon que si ese


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 05:10 PM~5996167
> *:uh:
> 
> I havent seen either movie in a few years myself. But Im only 30, I remember everything.
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The 63 from Boy in the Hood was a Black dudes car I think from Stylistics. It was called "Touch of Gold" I heard it went to Japan.

EVERGREEN Hydraulics was resposible for some of the hydrualic work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 06:11 PM~5996181
> *:worship:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

My girls


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 04:56 PM~5996056
> *wow.........
> Some of you might explode with joy if you watched Heart Breaker.
> *


:uh: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2006, 06:15 PM~5996209
> *:uh: :dunno:
> *


let me guess, you never seen it. :uh:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

NEXT FRIDAY................


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:51 PM~5996022
> *can't beat the "love machine"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Selena, & Napoleon Dynamite :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

HAHAHA


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by careditor_@Aug 18 2006, 01:17 PM~5995383
> *Corvette Summer huh...forgot about that one...I think I was 8 years old...I'll have to rent it if they have it...
> 
> Nate
> *


hell yeah i can't remember exactly how old i was but it was about the same age.... 
loved that movie.... its where i got the fever for the lolo's, plus seeing my cousin's shit in frisco back in the day, shit i think i was 8 then.... adn a foo is nearing 40 in a few months....


----------



## careditor (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 18 2006, 01:37 PM~5995515
> *Nathan,
> Whats up homie.How have you been.
> *



Just chillin' mindin' my biz. Workin' on some stuff here and there. Still shootin' cars, models and other stuff, relaxin' and workin' on another big break...gotta get me a careditor logo pic like your sniper rifle...    

late


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Above the Law-100 Spokes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 03:06 PM~5996139
> *that is the worst statement ever.
> 2 differet cars, 2 different colors
> and out of curiosity, do you always call a 63 Impala a "fo"
> *


watch out shakey J, i think mr 68imp can really kick your ass. :0


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

twins and escape from la had cameos


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtl51603_@Aug 19 2006, 01:22 AM~5998773
> *twins and escape from la had cameos
> *


Mike Lopez is in Twins, and I know Trevelen is in Escape from LA, not sure who else.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 05:16 PM~5996214
> *let me guess, you never seen it.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

Acting was terrible......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2006, 10:30 PM~5998825
> *:uh:
> 
> Acting was terrible......
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2006, 01:15 AM~5998731
> *watch out shakey J, i think mr 68imp can really kick your ass.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Funny shit. 

If someone wants to fight over making incorrect statements on the internet and getting corrected, I think they have more things to worry about. As far as someone being able to kick someones ass, thats not for you to judge, and its not for you to decide.

He didnt seem like he had any kind of problem, maybe you do, maybe you dont, I couldnt care either way.    :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 10:34 PM~5998848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Funny shit.
> 
> ...


calm down there killer it was a joke :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2006, 01:30 AM~5998825
> *:uh:
> 
> Acting was terrible......
> *


Cars are bad ass. Who cares about the acting.



Do you watch porn for acting too???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




"I dont see any fire in here miss" :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2006, 01:37 AM~5998863
> *calm down there killer it was a joke  :uh:
> *


What, I laughed. :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hold Up...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard seths bubbletop was going to star in a porn movie with his poodles.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2006, 12:38 AM~5998869
> *Cars are bad ass. Who cares about the acting.
> Do you watch porn for acting too????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "I dont see any fire in here miss"  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: 

What the fuck are robstercraws?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2006, 12:40 AM~5998885
> *i heard seths bubbletop was going to star in a porn movie with his poodles.
> *


MAN HOLD UP!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2006, 01:40 AM~5998885
> *i heard seths bubbletop was going to star in a porn movie with his poodles.
> *


im not buying that shit, and i wont be downloading it for free on the net either. :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2006, 12:43 AM~5998901
> *im not buying that shit, and i wont be downloading it for free on the net either.  :barf:
> *


:ugh:

Ogre louie, Ogre.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2006, 01:42 AM~5998895
> *:uh:
> 
> What the fuck are robstercraws?
> *


you gonna have to refresh my memory, or at least tell me what the hell your talmbout boss.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Aug 18 2006, 01:31 PM~5995903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wooohoo i made the list :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY


----------



## lowridin (Mar 3, 2004)

remember "The Jerk" I think it was a Monte pulling up at that gas station.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Good cameos that havn't been mentioned

The Hunter
Brady Bunch
Blast from the past
OG Gone in 60 seconds
Earth girls are easy

:biggrin:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

THE "LOVE MACHINE" GETS MY VOTE FOR BEING TRUE TO THE GAME BACK IN THE 70'S




NE NOTICE THE FRUIT OF THE LOOM COMMERCIAL WITH THE 6THREE WITH 13X7 SPINNER? IVE NEVER SEEN ONE B4 SO IM GUESSING ITS "HOLLYWOOD", BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE POOP!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

boyz n tha hood


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

13X7FORLIFE

How original.

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2006, 08:06 AM~5999852
> *13X7FORLIFE
> 
> How original.
> ...


HE AINT KEEPIN IT REAL


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Aug 19 2006, 10:25 AM~5999747
> * THE "LOVE MACHINE" GETS MY VOTE FOR BEING TRUE TO THE GAME BACK IN THE 70'S
> NE NOTICE THE FRUIT OF THE LOOM COMMERCIAL WITH THE 6THREE WITH 13X7 SPINNER? IVE NEVER SEEN ONE B4 SO IM GUESSING ITS "HOLLYWOOD", BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE POOP!
> *



Man Hold up!!!! If you are gonna use the slang, at least get the year correct man. :uh: :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

MY BAD. ALL DAY IVE BEEN THINING ABOUT THE WROND TWO COMMERCIALS AND HOW BAD YOU GUYS WERE GONNA LET ME HAVE IT ABOUT THE 6THREE COMMENT WHEN CLEARLY THE FRUIT OF THE LOOM COMMERCIAL WITH THE SPINNER IS A BIG BAD 6ONE. THATS BAD THAT I WAS THINGING HOW STUPID I LOOKED TO A BUNCH OF PEEPS I DONT EVEN KNOW. FUCK IT RIGHT!


----------



## ezslim (Jun 19, 2005)

STILL DRE VIDEO?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AND THIS HAHAHAHAAH

http://www.snapdrive.net/files/36956/64.wmv


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Any body remember the rides in Rising Sun with Sean Conery and Wesley Snipes 
:dunno:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by careditor_@Aug 18 2006, 12:36 PM~5995120
> *Hey guys just doing some research...but I was curious to know what you think the top ten best movies, commercial, video are that had a lowrider in it...hit me up here or at
> [email protected]
> Photographer/Writer
> ...


the movie she's out of control with tony danza,ster crazy with steve martin the monte carlo from blvd nights came out in that movie,


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Heartbreaker hands down.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2006, 10:07 AM~5999857
> *HE AINT KEEPIN IT REAL
> *


word


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

"*CRACKERS*" Filmed in San Francisco with Sean Penn, Lots of city lowriders crusing 24th St.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

have any of you guys seen
"lowrider weekend"
with Danny Delapaz (sp)

it has some clene Lows
hence the name

i also like the breef scene in Gone in 60 seconds
that 59 i believe was clene


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mi vida loca with the trokita suavecito and the bomd from el duran


----------



## ridinonchrome64 (Sep 17, 2002)

dre's, let me ride, nothing but lowriders in it, just saw it a few weeks ago and still as fresh as ever


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

i know the thread says movies but do any of y'all remember 
that video by _*D.R.S.- Gangsta Lean.*_ It had a bunch of lows at the dude funeral that was killed in the video. Came out in the early 90's


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 27 2006, 01:33 AM~6051297
> *Nobody huh?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 27 2006, 02:33 AM~6051297
> *i know the thread says movies but do any of y'all remember
> that video by D.R.S.- Gangsta Lean.  It had a bunch of lows at the dude funeral that was killed in the video.  Came out in the early 90's
> *


yes


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 26 2006, 11:33 PM~6051297
> *i know the thread says movies but do any of y'all remember
> that video by D.R.S.- Gangsta Lean.  It had a bunch of lows at the dude funeral that was killed in the video.  Came out in the early 90's
> *


one hit wonder, I remember that one, had an article about the video shoot in LRM


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

"The Hunter"- Steve McQueen stars in this movie from 1980, but has a couple scenes with some bad ass Glasshouses.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THICKER THAN WATER WITH MACK 10


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

did somebody mention "hott chick"


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2006, 11:55 AM~6052469
> *one hit wonder, I remember that one, had an article about the video shoot in LRM
> *


You're right, but damn I love that song


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 27 2006, 10:17 AM~6052550
> *You're right, but damn I love that song
> *



Didn't MC Hammer produce it or have the label they were on or something?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*BLVD NIGHTS*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

any of yall seen the movie "lowrider spring break en san quilmas"? :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2006, 03:18 PM~6053415
> *Didn't MC Hammer produce it or have the label they were on or something?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats up with this pic? they pull the door off and pretend to be sitting in the car? wheres the windshield and roof?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 29 2006, 12:59 PM~6066095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Hahaha, I didn't notice that!*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NOT HE A BEST AT ALL..NOT A GOOD MOVIE.......


:thumbsdown: THE MOVIE SUCKS BUT THERE A LOWRIDER IN IT
"PARTY ANIMALZ"


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i cant belive that we forgot about the remake of the brady bunch there is a low that hops when they go to school


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

one of the commercails for miami ink there is a black on black impala in the backround raised up.


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

The movie "Gotcha" has Lowriders in a chase seen!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 18 2006, 04:27 PM~5995873
> *man that fruit of the loom comercial is the shit
> *


I still haven't seen that. That has a 61 in it right?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Wrongfully Accused - Comedy
It had the main character driving a cadillac, funny shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2006, 12:17 PM~6079198
> *Wrongfully Accused - Comedy
> It had the main character driving a cadillac, funny shit. :biggrin:
> *


jajaja, its funny as hell when he gets out of the caddy in the corn field and his body keeps bouncing.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2006, 11:42 PM~5998895
> *:uh:
> 
> What the fuck are robstercraws?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

chevrolet once did a commercial with nothing but jucied up chevys and when i first saw it i could a sworn it would be a commercial for lowrider shop or something of that nature.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

When that damn fool Warren Beatty stole that 63 from the drug dealer in Bulworth I was fuckin dying.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

The subject is MOVIES, stop talking about fucking commercials.

You guys are like a bunch of school girls.

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Check Out VATOS One of my good Hoimes the co-star......


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-young-hogg-pumps-dumps-vol-1-30-now-dvd.html


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Escape from New York.... Isaac Hayes, a 77 fleetwood with chandeliers and the ass raised up.....


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

You guys remember the sprite commercial around 93-94. The guy airbrushes a mural for his old lady on a yellow 61. It was a cool commercial. I think og abel actually did the mural on it.


----------



## UNOME (Feb 29, 2008)

Heartbreaker all the way. the plot of that movie was lowriding 100 percent. For those who don't own the movie or seen it, do your self a favor.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> When that damn fool Warren Beatty stole that 63 from the drug dealer in Bulworth I was fuckin dying.


funny ass fuck!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

above the law-100 spokes video


----------

